# bowhunters gathering in michigan2009



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

any body have info on a weekend shoot this summer?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Posten open is this weekend at the Livingston gun club.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

isnt that on the 30 
anything this weekend 16,17??


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Posten Open is the 23rd........

ASA shoot on Sunday only at Whitetail Acres in Leslie. 9:30am and 1:30pm shotgun starts.

Mark


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

trinibob said:


> isnt that on the 30
> anything this weekend 16,17??


Ooopppsssss!!! I'm sorry, I meant next weekend.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

ok i found a shoot i guess the bay city bowmans are haveing a 3D shoot this weekend.
now i can get my fix!!!!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

trinibob said:


> ok i found a shoot i guess the bay city bowmans are haveing a 3D shoot this weekend.
> now i can get my fix!!!!!!


Come on down for the Posten Open May 23rd. 60 arrows to shoot should help your fix as well.:evil:


----------



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

kingfishcam said:


> Come on down for the Posten Open May 23rd. 60 arrows to shoot should help your fix as well.:evil:


memorial weekend, the second leg of the triple threat IBO shoot in deckervill,and the posten shoot .... you WANT my wife to kill me dont you!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

trinibob said:


> memorial weekend, the second leg of the triple threat IBO shoot in deckervill,and the posten shoot .... you WANT my wife to kill me dont you!!


Bring her with you, bring your tent or camper, and hang with the rest of us Saturday night. Sunday we will hit the IBO. Maybe the wife will enjoy the nice walks in the woods??:yikes:


----------

